# Conseil pour 1er chargement de la batterie d'un 12-15-17" ?



## FabriceG (23 Mars 2003)

<font color="black">Je voudrais être sûr de ne pas me planter quand je recevrais mon powerbook 17" et donc de ne pas raccourcir la durée de vie de la batterie d'une façon "trop bête". 
Comme la procédure est identique avec toute la famille des powerbook, je compte sur votre aide pour m'expliquer et de me mettre en garde contre de mauvaises manipulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </font> 

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*En rappel, voici ce que dit la doc fournie avec les 12 - 15 - 17 "* 
<font color="#666666">_*Étalonnage de votre batterie pour des performances optimales*
Pour bénéficier d'une durée de vie optimale, laissez la batterie se décharger complètement pendant la première semaine d'utilisation de votre PowerBook. Rechargez-la ensuite complètement en une fois. Pour cela, procédez comme suit :

1 Branchez l'adaptateur secteur, puis rechargez la batterie de votre PowerBook jusqu'à ce que les voyants de la batterie et la jauge à l'écran indiquent qu'elle est complètement rechargée.
2 Déconnectez l'adaptateur secteur et utilisez votre PowerBook jusqu'à ce que la zone de dialogue vous avertissant du faible niveau de chargement de la batterie s'affiche à l'écran.
3 Connectez l'adaptateur secteur jusqu'à ce que la batterie soit complètement rechargée.
Important: Pour étalonner votre batterie, vous devez la vider complètement, puis la recharger en une seule fois. Après cela, vous pouvez connecter et déconnecter l'adaptateur secteur quel que soit le niveau de charge de la batterie._</font>

[/QUOTE] 
J'ai déjà quelques interrogations : 
*_laissez la batterie se décharger complètement pendant la première semaine_ 
--&gt;Il faut le faire pendant toute la semaine ou juste une fois ? 
*_Pour étalonner votre batterie, vous devez la vider complètement, puis la recharger en une seule fois._ 
--&gt;Cela veut-il dire aussi que l'on ne peux pas utiliser le PowerBook ? Doit-il être en veille (fermé) ?

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## nekura (23 Mars 2003)

L'idée est de calibrer le système en réalisant une charge complète, sans interruption de charge, de batterie vide jusqu'à batterie pleine.
Marche à suivre :
- Laisser le portable allumé pendant quelques heures sans le brancher sur le secteur, sans le mettre en veille ; normalement il finira par se mettre en veille d'office pour cause de batterie vide.
- Une fois qu'il s'est mis en veille, fermer le portable, et brancher l'adaptateur. La prise passera au orange pendant toute la durée de la charge. Une fois qu'il sera chargé, elle deviendra verte. A ce moment-là, ce sera bon, la batterie et le PMU du mac seront calibrés.

Pourquoi réaliser la charge avec le portable fermé ? Pour qu'il ne change pas d'état veille / réveil. J'ai remarqué que cette transition interrompait parfois la charge... et là justement pour une fois il est important que la charge ne soit pas interrompue. Idem, il faut éviter le reboot pendant cette charge de calibration pour la même raison.


----------



## Yip (23 Mars 2003)

Moi quand j'ai reçu mon Alu, je l'ai un peu utilisé, puis le lendemain je crois je l'ai rechargé, j'ai attendu qu'il me dise qu'il fonctionnait sur la réserve et je l'ai rebranché. C'est tout, une seule fois. Il me semble que je l'ai laissé en veille pendant qu'il se rechargeait mais je ne suis plus sûr.

Un conseil, si tu ne l'as pas encore, s'il est en 10.2.3 reste y, moi je l'ai passé en 10.2.4 tout de suite et il paraît que ça fait perdre beaucoup d'autonomie, Apple doit faire paraître un patch pour y remédier.


----------



## mija (24 Mars 2003)

Il s'agit bien de repeter le cycle decharge complète-recharge complète plusieurs fois, tout au long de la 1ere semaine d'utilisation. Perso, je n'ai pas utilisé mon Al12 pendant les recharges sur secteur. Le mieux ensuite, c'est de repeter ce cycle complet 1 à 2 x par mois au moins.


----------



## FabriceG (24 Mars 2003)

Merci tout les trois pour vos conseils, je pense que j'ai tout saisi, mais avouez que la doc n'est pas parfaitement claire, ou en tout cas, elle laisse possible des interprétations hasardeuses.

Donc (et corrigez moi si je me trompe) :

* la toute première fois, je le branche sur le secteur sans l'utiliser (argh, ça va être dur) powerbook fermé ; j'attend qu'il soit rechargé. 

* Une fois rechargé, je débranche. Là, je l'utilise comme un fou (vu le temps que j'attend ça!) jusqu'à l'extinction automatique (batterie déchargée). 

* Je le ferme et le recharge complètement.


Ici, en théorie, je suis bon, et je peux l'utiliser "normalement". 
Faut-il vraiment répéter ce cycle pendant une semaine ? j'ai des doutes...

Pour la mise à jour OS X 10.2.4, j'espère effectivement, vu les problèmes dans d'autre sujets du forum, qu'il soit livré en 10.2.3...


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

NOOOON

NE BRANCHE PAS TA BATTERIE
ATTENDS LA MISE A JOUR 10.2.5

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=98460


----------



## FabriceG (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexitimik:</font><hr /> * NOOOON

NE BRANCHE PAS TA BATTERIE
ATTENDS LA MISE A JOUR 10.2.5* 

[/QUOTE]

OUI ! je veux bien, mais si je reçois mon PowerBook 17" avec 10.2.4, je fais quoi ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Mars 2003)

ce genre de precaution est il necessaire avec des bateries de nouvelles generation !?
personelement, j'ai branché sans me prendre la tete et basta.
petit detail, le al est vendu batterie chargée.
a+


----------



## FabriceG (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* ce genre de precaution est il necessaire avec des bateries de nouvelles generation !?
personelement, j'ai branché sans me prendre la tete et basta.*

[/QUOTE]Bah, je sais pas, j'ai fais "RTFM" et je vois qu'il faut être précautionneux avec les batteries... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> *petit detail, le al est vendu batterie chargée.* 

[/QUOTE]Ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## benR (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
personelement, j'ai branché sans me prendre la tete et basta.
* 

[/QUOTE]

idem pour moi...
et je n'ai jamais eu de problème de batterie (10.2.4 compris)


----------



## azerty (24 Mars 2003)

pourtant, sur MacFixIt, on peut lire:


_In our on-going coverage of the Mac OS X 10.2.4 portable battery drain issue (see articles 1, 2 and 3), we have found that while totally draining a lithium ion battery may help in some cases to reset the time-remaining indicator, *doing so regularly may actually damage your battery.*

Also, lithium ion batteries do not need to be trickle charged and will in fact deteriorate slightly, if they are continuously charged. Because of that, it makes sense to pull the battery when it's full.

Third,* the life expectancy of a lithium ion battery is greatly increased, if it's never fully discharged.* One reader says that shallow discharges can increase the life of a battery to well beyond 10,000 charge cycles._

ce qui donne traduit par Google:

_dans notre assurance en cours de l'issue portative de drain de la batterie 10,2,4 d'cOs X d'imper (voir les articles 1, 2 et 3), nous avons constaté que tandis que vidanger totalement une batterie d'ion de lithium peut aider dans certains cas à remettre à zéro l'indicateur temps-restant, faire tellement régulièrement peut réellement endommager votre batterie.  

En outre, les batteries d'ion de lithium n'ont pas besoin d'être filet chargé et détérioreront en fait légèrement, si elles sont sans interruption chargées.  En raison de celui, il se comprend de tirer la batterie quand il est plein. 

 Troisièmement, l'espérance de vie d'une batterie d'ion de lithium est considérablement augmentée, si elle jamais est entièrement déchargée.  Un lecteur dit que les décharges peu profondes peuvent augmenter la vie d'une batterie à bien au delà de 10.000 cycles de charge._

...finalement, on comprend mieux en anglais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 c'est curieux comme il traduise "Mac" par "imper"... sans doute par confusion avec "MacFarlane" ?


----------



## nekura (25 Mars 2003)

Je pense qu'il faut éviter de sombrer dans la psychose de la batterie en panne...


----------



## FabriceG (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * Je pense qu'il faut éviter de sombrer dans la psychose de la batterie en panne...  * 

[/QUOTE]C'est vrai, mais il faut bien avouer que le problème peut être réel, et autant les bugs du software ne m'inquiète que moyennement (ils seront bien corrigés un jour), autant celui qui affecte le hardware, lui est irrémédiable, et requière une intervention physique pouvant être coûteuse. Donc, prudence je crois.


----------



## nicky (26 Mars 2003)

Avec deux batteries, j'ai réglé tous mes pbs d'autonomie.
Y a plus qu'à reconnaitre celle qui dure 2,5 H et celle qui fait ses 5 H.
Mais à part ça, c'est pied, comme dans la pub wonder: quand tout le monde éteint son portable dans le TGV, tu sors ta deuxième batterie et là et tu continues à gagner ta vie.

C'est donc un investissement à réaliser à court ou moyen terme.


----------



## FabriceG (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicky:</font><hr /> * Avec deux batteries, j'ai réglé tous mes pbs d'autonomie.[?]C'est donc un investissement à réaliser à court ou moyen terme.* 

[/QUOTE]Je crois que je vais aussi suivre ce conseil, à moins que la SNCF mette des hotspot et des prises comme dans les avions dans ses TGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais d'ici là, j'aurai 10 batteries


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Je crois que je vais aussi suivre ce conseil, à moins que la SNCF mette des hotspot et des prises comme dans les avions dans ses TGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais d'ici là, j'aurai 10 batteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

detrompe toi, les accoudoirs de premiere classe sur certains tgv sont équipés de prise electriques


----------



## FabriceG (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> *detrompe toi, les accoudoirs de premiere classe sur certains tgv sont équipés de prise electriques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]argh ! la première classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais bien sûr ! Bon, manque plus que le hotspot je crois


----------



## nicky (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

detrompe toi, les accoudoirs de premiere classe sur certains tgv sont équipés de prise electriques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elles sont où ces prises, dans l'accoudoir ?
Je voyage toujours en 1ère dans le TGV (pour mon boulot) et je me souviens pas avoir vu de prise de courant. Remarque que j'ai déjà du mal à trouver les poubelles qui sont si minuscules !


----------



## FabriceG (29 Mars 2003)

voici un lien d'un  doc Apple 86284  sur l'entretien des batteries, à faire régulièrement.


----------



## itimik (31 Mars 2003)

le truc c'est d'installer son système avant de brancher la batterie

car si reboot.... la charge n'est plus continue


----------



## FabriceG (5 Avril 2003)

Sur  Gete.net GG nous livre les premières impression de sa machine. Le détail qui m'a le plus attiré c'est la version de Mac OS X 10.2.4 : c'est une build *6J25* ! Avec des nouvelles préférences du clavier, écran... et peut-être une correction du système qui évite l'hémorragie de la batterie ?


----------



## FabriceG (5 Avril 2003)

Et au fait, qu'elle est la build de OS X sur les AL12" ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iTimik:</font><hr /> * le truc c'est d'installer son système avant de brancher la batterie

car si reboot.... la charge n'est plus continue

* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai fait mon installation systeme sur batterie, celle ci etant livré chargée à bloc !


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2003)

Sur mon Ti 500, en 10.2.4, j'ai atteint la mise en veille forcée sans avertissement. Je n'ai pas réessayé, mais c'est étrange. Avec la 10.2.3, j'avais l'avertissement alors que la batterie était encore à plus de 50% de charge !!!


----------

